# DMP - Domino's Pizza Enterprises



## taurus (14 April 2005)

Heard that they were floating & have been reading their prospectus.

http://www.dominos.com.au/investors/default.asp?ID=315
144 pages, pdf format, lots of pretty pictures   

I've gotten 3 different responses from friends/family who invest:
#1 - Good IPO, shares have performed very well in the UK/USA since offering.
#2 - Good growth potential remains (seems evident in prospectus), offering price a tad rich.
#3 - Stay away (wouldn't elaborate lol).

..does this seem like a decent IPO to anyone? or more of a flop.

T.


----------



## Fleeta (14 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

I wouldn't waste my dough on it!


----------



## dutchie (14 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Might be worth investing if share holders got two free pizza's each week!


----------



## emily (15 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

hahahaha are u serious,dominos pizza, lmao!


----------



## taurus (15 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Thought I'd get responses like this  but it was worth asking to gauge opinion.

Seems like a solid co, however it's definitely not a short-term performer or anything.

Cheers guys.


----------



## el_ninj0 (15 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

With the way the market is going at the moment, i might only be able to afford 1 dominos pizza soon...


----------



## retroaugogo (15 April 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Food is always a good investment.

In my view ...Domino's pizza delivers


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (15 May 2005)

*Dominoes Pizza*

I see they are listing tomorrow. 

Does any one know what the listing price will be?  I think it is $2.20 not sure. I see they are over subscribed. I have only just discovered they are listing.

Their pizzas are not bad by the way. Their Classic Italian is awesome!

Thoughts please.


----------



## taurus (16 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

That was the issue price   

I'm to understand they were heavily oversubscribed, expecting it to list at a premium.  Will be watching this one tomorrow (didn't subscribe in the end).

T.


----------



## excalibur (16 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Food is a very good investment although very volatile.
In  most cases subject to quality rather than price.That`s why you have to keep your eye open on the public opinion especially when something is new.Ideal of course only for short-term investments.
In germany for example: everybody was crazy about McDonalds till Burger King showed up. I don`t know how it is by you guys down there in australia, but I ´m sure that its not much different.
What I observed also is that even more people are becoming aware of eating "healthier" but at the same time are still lazy to cook or have little time to do so. You gotta see what category of people the marketing of the company is trying to attract.
Hope I haven`t made your speculation more complicated.
(By the way...Food has been my buisness for the past 25 years.)


----------



## krisbarry (16 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Personally, I think this stock may be a very risky one.  There is very little profit in a pizza.  My letterbox is constantly full of Domino Pizza vouchers.  A pizza for $5 or $6 bucks, with a turn around time of 15 to 20 minutes to make one.  Sure a good deal for the consumer, but very little profit margin for the stock holder.  It is also junk food and people are turning away from this kinda food in the search for low fat, low carb.  I guess the only good thing going for it is that Domino's is also owned by the same guy that started Burger King, now that is a true success story.


----------



## loobylou100 (26 May 2005)

*Domino's Pizza?*

 Does anyone know the stock code for Dominoes pizza ??


----------



## Joe Blow (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				loobylou100 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the stock code for Dominoes pizza ??




The ASX code for Domino's Pizza is DMP. Will that be pickup or delivery?


----------



## loobylou100 (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## WaySolid (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Personally, I think this stock may be a very risky one.  There is very little profit in a pizza.  My letterbox is constantly full of Domino Pizza vouchers.  A pizza for $5 or $6 bucks, with a turn around time of 15 to 20 minutes to make one.  Sure a good deal for the consumer, but very little profit margin for the stock holder.  It is also junk food and people are turning away from this kinda food in the search for low fat, low carb.  I guess the only good thing going for it is that Domino's is also owned by the same guy that started Burger King, now that is a true success story.



Agree completely with the junk food quote. Perhaps they could always morph into more healthy options later on as the big n evil burger chains are. 

On a completely non money tangent this thread has touched on one of my current passions. Food. And how what we are eating in Australia is killing us.

I strongly encourage anyone who is interested in their health to do some research into the food that is being sold to us in this country.

I haven't eaten Pizza for 6 months, and can't see myself spending another dollar at an Aussie pizza franchise every again.


----------



## Fleeta (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Whats wrong with Pizza? Its gotta be healthy, especially vegetarian with all the greens??? Is it really that bad?

Domino's pizza is also listed in US and going great guns...if the yanks love it, won't we just follow suit?


----------



## mime (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Whats the float price?


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with Pizza? Its gotta be healthy, especially vegetarian with all the greens??? Is it really that bad?
> 
> Domino's pizza is also listed in US and going great guns...if the yanks love it, won't we just follow suit?




Just two pieces of pizza is equivalent to eating one Big Mac, in terms of calories.

I can eat a whole pizza, easy! (BTW I am a slim guy) So offically in one sitting I have eaten 4 Big Macs.  

Pizza is full of fat, salt, carbs, and don't think that even veg pizzas are a healthy option, plenty of cheese (high fat/salt).  You only have to look at McDonalds Chicken Ceaser Salad as an example, it has more fat in the dressing than a big Mac.

The only healthy option for pizza is to make it at home, that way you can somewhat control/limit the unhealthy options.

Ok I do agree a good pig-out on fast food occassionaly is something I crave, usually after a big night out.  Nothing like grease to settle the stomach. LOL

Disclamer (to cover my ****) : I DO NOT HOLD THIS STOCK


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				mime said:
			
		

> Whats the float price?




Float Price $2.20, now sitting at $2.19 as of 1:38pm ACST


----------



## WaySolid (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				Fleeta said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with Pizza? Its gotta be healthy, especially vegetarian with all the greens??? Is it really that bad?
> 
> Domino's pizza is also listed in US and going great guns...if the yanks love it, won't we just follow suit?



Fleeta I'm by no means an expert. I would encourage you do some of your own research on the subject. What we eat is what we are to some extent.

A lot of what we eat in Australia is really very very bad for us.


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Speaking of Domino's Pizza, I just recieved in the piles of junk mail to hit my mail-box a voucher for a large pizza @ $3.95.  Correct me if I am wrong, but they must be giving them away at these price.  The cost of labour, electricity,food, franchise costs and GST to produce this pizza must far outway any profit.  I am putting my dough back in my pocket on this stock and giving Domino's a thumbs down for investors.

Disclamer (to cover my ****) : I DO NOT HOLD THIS STOCK


----------



## Knobby22 (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

Did you buy the pizza though?


----------



## krisbarry (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Did you buy the pizza though?




Not at this stage, but have kept the voucher and may use it this weekend.  I see where you are heading though.

Your comment in reply would be, they have got you in the door with a cheap pizza, then as a consumer I will also order an extra pizza, a couple of garlic breads and a few litres of coke....and bingo....an orginal purchase of $3.95 turns into $15 to $20

and my comment in reply would be..... no I am not that stupid to fall for the up-selling thing.  I would be happy to walk out the door with a $3.95 pizza and be on my way.


----------



## Warren Buffet II (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

I read an article some days ago and I remember seeing that the cost to make a pizza for Domino's is like $2.50. So they are always!! making a profit, believe me that.

WBII


----------



## RichKid (26 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*



			
				krisbarry said:
			
		

> Not at this stage, but have kept the voucher and may use it this weekend.  I see where you are heading though.
> 
> Your comment in reply would be, they have got you in the door with a cheap pizza, then as a consumer I will also order an extra pizza, a couple of garlic breads and a few litres of coke....and bingo....an orginal purchase of $3.95 turns into $15 to $20
> 
> and my comment in reply would be..... no I am not that stupid to fall for the up-selling thing.  I would be happy to walk out the door with a $3.95 pizza and be on my way.




You may not use it because you're a savvy customer but most people are not, in fact I'm just having one now!! It's the convenience and consistent quality and service imo that separates it. Also saw some poor teenager running around the train station with a dominoe's sandwich board advertising a lunctime special- I like proactive marketing. But it still needs to be given the once over as any company should be. I like the fact that it runs a no frills operation. I'll be checking out the charts and future broker reviews, everyone loves pizza, even when the economy is doing badly!!


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (27 May 2005)

*Re: Domino's Pizza?*

All the Pizza stores are ripping everyone off. It's cheap to make a pizza, and if it's cheap to buy them people will keep coming back. The marketing is focussed on repeat service not one time service. One customer could potentially spend a lot of money each year. 

Dominoes is my choice because they have the best pizzzas, and the best service. Go to pizza hut and it will cost you more, good pizzas, but too expensive.

I don't hold this stock!


----------



## RichKid (26 November 2005)

*Re: DMP Domino's Pizza?*

A chart of one great performer, looks like it's making a move again but has some resistance to overcome.

Looks like we took our eye of this one, eh Snake?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 November 2005)

*Re: DMP Domino's Pizza?*

Yes, I haven't been following it since it went through the roof. Thanks for reminding me about this one.


----------



## Milk Man (26 November 2005)

*Re: DMP Domino's Pizza?*

Eagle boys would be my pizza of choice. They seem to do extremely well too. Not flashy, but good quality and cheap. Dont think they are listed though.


----------



## Jochi (4 June 2008)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Anyone still covering dominos? 

The companies growth prospects look excellent with significant growth potential in the european pizza market and good results so far. Anyone know when they pay down the debt from the aquisition will they buy more stores? go for organic growth? or return some money as dividends?

I'm not sure if the SP will keep increasing past the current 3.50 a share, would appreciate a chart guru analysing the graph or even another opinion on DMP. Thanks in advance.

Disclosure: I own shares in dominos.


----------



## ROE (5 June 2008)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



Jochi said:


> Anyone still covering dominos?
> 
> The companies growth prospects look excellent with significant growth potential in the european pizza market and good results so far. Anyone know when they pay down the debt from the aquisition will they buy more stores? go for organic growth? or return some money as dividends?
> 
> ...




I got DMP  got in at $2.27 and still holding when everyone bailed out, I like this sort of boring stock where I understand the business and eats domino's all the time  ...

don't underestimate the bargain price of a pizza, even though it may not be the best pizza   .. I been in situation where 50 cents differences I have to buy the cheaper good  so I know the power of a cheap pizza and food.


----------



## olharryboy (23 February 2010)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Is anyone covering Dominos?

I hold and am happy to continue, been on the up since I bought in at $2.96.


----------



## ROE (23 February 2010)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



olharryboy said:


> Is anyone covering Dominos?
> 
> I hold and am happy to continue, been on the up since I bought in at $2.96.




I cover it and I hold  more upside to go, great cash flow ...good use of technology to drive sales and decent management


----------



## KMW (23 February 2010)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Had no idea Dominoes were even listed however I think you may be right about more upside to go, I run codes through an online program just to check the TAs, says a 72% probability of advancing, 15 bullish, 1 bear, I'd option call it myself, cepting this ones not available for options in the asx. won't be buying it myself, could only buy a couple of hundred shares if I did. Missed the gravy train 4 years ago lol. Good luck with it 

Not holding anything and not a financial fella.
Not endorsing the program I mentioned either, it just one I use to check my own TA


----------



## prawn_86 (14 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



ROE said:


> I cover it and I hold  more upside to go, great cash flow ...good use of technology to drive sales and decent management




Will be happy with another stellar profit result today.

I have seen the CEO on SkyBusiness and he seems very driven and knowledgeable and also realistic


----------



## Tyler Durden (14 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

$9.65, are you kidding me??
What happened to all those people at the IPO who said no one would eat pizza because it was unhealthy?!?!?!?


----------



## RandR (14 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

there online ordering is pretty good, probably one of the most succesful online intergrations by any aus company. big thumbs up for the pizza tracker on the phone !


----------



## skc (14 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

DMP is doing pretty good but the share price is pretty full imho. They have strong cash flow and high ROE so the question is whether the EPS growth can continue. 

P.S. I've upgraded my pizza consumption to Pizza Capers these days...


----------



## McLovin (14 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

DMP's profitability amazes me. They're expensive, small and average quality (I guess good for chain pizza). They have done very well in making it so easy to order from them though, which I guess is where their advantage lies.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Keep in mind a massive source of the high returns on equity is the fact that they run franchises, they build up the stores then sell them off recouping their capital costs, collecting royalties (a dollar or two) from every pizza sold in exchange for ongoing support/ordering/group advertising. I would imagine that owning a franchised dominoes outlet would have a lower return on equity than the companies high return on equity revenues.

To me dominos pizza is a decent quality pizza for a decent price (on special anyway). A whole pizza is good for 1.5 meals usually and costs around 6-7 bucks so there is some value proposition there. The move to become dominant at ordering online is a massive boost as well imo.

The main source of growth for the company in the next 5 years seems to me to be the European market, as the Australian/New Zealand market reaches saturation.


----------



## ROE (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



McLovin said:


> DMP's profitability amazes me. They're expensive, small and average quality (I guess good for chain pizza). They have done very well in making it so easy to order from them though, which I guess is where their advantage lies.




things are not always what they seems, I found long ago investors have different spending, eating habbits, holiday etc... to many other people, so if i dont like something or even hate it it doesnt deter me from investing in it..


----------



## ROE (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



Tyler Durden said:


> $9.65, are you kidding me??
> What happened to all those people at the IPO who said no one would eat pizza because it was unhealthy?!?!?!?




Same people who said buy and hold stock is dead 
obviously they bought the wrong business, good business combine with time is a lethal combination (in a good way  )

Warren is dead right when he said time is a friend of good business


----------



## prawn_86 (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



ParleVouFrancois said:


> The main source of growth for the company in the next 5 years seems to me to be the European market, as the Australian/New Zealand market reaches saturation.




Listening to the CEO on SkyBusiness yesterday and he said they need another 250 stores here in Aus for complete and efficient coverage.

Personally i was surprised to see a Dominos store in Lima, Peru when i was there recently


----------



## McLovin (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



ROE said:


> things are not always what they seems, I found long ago investors have different spending, eating habbits, holiday etc... to many other people, so if i dont like something or even hate it it doesnt deter me from investing in it..




I don't disagree with you on that. It's just that their instore pickup is relatively cheap (~$10/pizza) but delivery is ridiculously expensive. Last time I ordered two pizzas from them and a bottle of Coke and it was something like ~$40. Like I said, they have made it very convenient to order, which I think is where their advantage lies.


----------



## McLovin (15 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



prawn_86 said:


> Personally i was surprised to see a Dominos store in Lima, Peru when i was there recently




That would be Dominos America though, not DMP. Iirc, they have rights to Australia, France and the Benelux countries.


----------



## yoelowen (19 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

I have a lot of friends that work/used to work at Dominos and all I can say is most of them hate their job,but the job is always there when they need one...everytime they seem to need a job again after leaving, its there and they seem to go back. The job everyone loves to hate. This initially put me off the stock but I really should have had a closer look given:

During peak times they might employ 10+ people in a store, but during the quiet times a store will be operated by 2 people ( 1 being a driver ), they are also careful to never allow anyone to work overtime. This almost guarantees consistently low operating costs. 

I wouldnt expect any further upside on with regards to profit margins. Their CEO keeps pulling rabbits out of the hat especially with that App that they are bringing out ( or have already brought out?) that lets you design your own pizza.

Never the less it does appear very expensive and you have to expect it will upset the market sooner or later.

Thats my take.


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



yoelowen said:


> I have a lot of friends that work/used to work at Dominos and all I can say is most of them hate their job



I think that applies to most jobs of this nature.

It's easy to find someone who has worked for 10+ years for the same employer in an office, factory, the public service or in careers such as police, fire brigades etc but few would stay anywhere near that long at a fast food outlet unless they are promoted to some sort of management role. 

Same goes for nightclubs, city pubs, fashion stores etc too - with the exception of management roles, people just don't stay working in these places any longer than they have to (ie when they finish uni or get some other, more permanent job).


----------



## Tannin (19 August 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Excellent company with good prospects, but at 25 * PE and a yield of 2.7%, who are we kidding? If we can't find better value than 25*PE and 2.7% yield, we ain't lookin'!

Those who bought in early, good luck to you and kudos for astute buying. 

Me, I have a little holding in the same industry (Collins Foods, KFC in Queensland mostly) and I reckon Dominos is a somewhat better proposition (though only modestly so - growth for either company is going to be hard to find) but when you compare the numbers - 25*PE vs  8*; 2/7% yield vs 5.6% - for broadly similar businesses with broadly similar prospects, well, there is one company I wish I owned but I'd sell if I did and one company I do own and I'd buy if I didn't. 

As for their pizzas, well, I don't especially care for chain store pizza, but Dominos do it better than just about anyone. There is one just over the road from my office so I pop in there now and then. It's always tasty and decently priced. A good operation.


----------



## Tyler Durden (29 September 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Bought some pizza from Domino's tonight which made me think of this thread.

The shop had three customers waiting when I walked in. The guy was on the phone with another order while I waited at the counter. He served me immediately after hanging up, and while I waited for my pizza, it was the first time I actually looked into their kitchen to watch how they made their pizzas - it was amazingly simple, and fast. 

Based on this extremely limited experience, my view is that this is very much a viable and profitable business, but one can see that it depends largely on volume. I am surprised so many people are still so willing to eat pizza in a health conscious era like today.

I'll be keeping my eye on this SP, hoping to swoop in at the next market crash, but right now $10 is a bit too dear for my liking.


----------



## Tyler Durden (7 November 2012)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

What's happened to the SP the last few days? Dropped as low as $8.92 today. Starting to look tempting.


----------



## clinta44 (7 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Anyone else seen this? 11th of March a game changer of an announcement.... biggest announcement in the companies 20 year history... 

http://www.dominos.com.au/corporate...um=banner&utm_content=accuen&utm_campaign=phd

they are certainly hyping it up


----------



## skc (7 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



clinta44 said:


> Anyone else seen this? 11th of March a game changer of an announcement.... biggest announcement in the companies 20 year history...
> 
> http://www.dominos.com.au/corporate...um=banner&utm_content=accuen&utm_campaign=phd
> 
> they are certainly hyping it up




Got a flyer at home and was wondering what can possibly be so revolutionary for a pizza joint... 

They get licenced and start offering beer delivery with the pizza?

The delivery boy will serve your pizza for you?

They branch out into Chinese takeaway / kitchen supplies / car insurance?

There's an old saying... Outcome = Results minus Expectations. I can't help but think that the hype is just setting up disappointment (which means my expectations are pretty low, so might be a good outcome afterall).


----------



## clinta44 (7 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



skc said:


> They get licenced and start offering beer delivery with the pizza?




This I would like.


----------



## skc (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



skc said:


> Got a flyer at home and was wondering what can possibly be so revolutionary for a pizza joint...
> 
> They get licenced and start offering beer delivery with the pizza?
> 
> ...




And it's an epic fail...



> Domino's Pizza boss Don Meij has been forced to publicly defend the massive hype leading up to yesterday's announcement that promised to "revolutionise" the nation's pizza industry, arguing that his new range of premium toppings priced at $8 was indeed a "revolution".
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/domi...-revolution-20130311-2fvh2.html#ixzz2NCFWfxWe


----------



## McLovin (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

What a waste of time that little exercise was!

Square pizzas and a few new toppings. I seem to remember at my tenth birthday getting square pizzas from Pizza Hut, iirc they were called Godzilla or something similar.

Probably raises a few questions about growth in the business if they're doing this sort of hype. You don't need hype when the fruit's hanging low.



> Definitely think this is a significant change, definitely think that when you can sell an $8 premium pizza with peking duck, and blue cheese, pork belly .... you tell me in Melbourne right now where you can get an $8 pizza with that on it,




Peking duck and blue cheese sounds pretty f**kin disgusting, if you ask me.


----------



## notting (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

I was hopeing they had taken over Hooters.
One pizza please.


----------



## skc (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



McLovin said:


> Peking duck and blue cheese sounds pretty f**kin disgusting, if you ask me.




Not on the same pizza one would hope.

Does smell of desperation (or just a really persuasive marketing agent). The few half baked ideas cooked up here were arguably more revolutionary (albeit with plenty of execution danger).

I like the idea of paying extra for a themed delivery... instead of Dougie, you can be Rachel from Hooter or Miss Venezuela or Princess Leia delivering your dough...


----------



## McLovin (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



skc said:


> Not on the same pizza one would hope.




One would hope, but they'd be wrong...

http://www.dominos.com.au/menu/chefs-best

Best consumed post this...





Some of those calorie numbers look a little strange too. How can chicken and cranberry be more calorific than duck and blue cheese?


----------



## tinhat (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



McLovin said:


> One would hope, but they'd be wrong...
> 
> http://www.dominos.com.au/menu/chefs-best
> 
> ...




Blue cheese is about 75% fat and 25% protein.

I really think you are all missing the revolutionary aspect of this announcement...

*"We are democratising great pizza..."*

Let them eat pizza!


----------



## chops_a_must (11 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



tinhat said:


> I really think you are all missing the revolutionary aspect of this announcement...
> 
> *"We are democratising great pizza..."*




What type of topping does that pizza have?


----------



## JTLP (12 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

We were discussing this at work today (us marketing folk!) and decided that whilst it is a 'game changer' of sorts - as well noted by just about everybody - their execution was quite possibly the worst in conjuction with the activity!

Anyway - when comparing against a Pizza Hut/Crust etc - this is actually pretty exceptional value. I'd been keen to see the size of one of them though - if it's piddly stuff then it'd hardly be worth it.


----------



## clinta44 (13 March 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

one thing it has done is gotten everybody talking... 

I am curious of the size of these pizza - they do look a bit small on the ads...


----------



## ROE (8 August 2013)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

why chose one ...have both 

http://finance.ninemsn.com.au/newsb...vs-retail-food-group-which-business-is-better


----------



## piggybank (6 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*


----------



## piggybank (9 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*


----------



## sval62 (10 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



piggybank said:


> View attachment 56228




Geez Oinker,
What the the hell does all these ooo and xxxx mean , and the  pretty lines.
If you are going to post a chart, at least say something about it.


----------



## coolcup (10 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



sval62 said:


> Geez Oinker,
> What the the hell does all these ooo and xxxx mean , and the  pretty lines.
> If you are going to post a chart, at least say something about it.




I agree. Without any commentary they are meaningless to a lot of people, particularly newcomers to the forum who are just getting their heads around technical analysis (like myself). It actually comes across as the opposite of being inclusive and welcoming to new users, in my humble opinion - like there is a minimum level of knowledge required before you will understand these forums.


----------



## piggybank (10 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



sval62 said:


> Geez Oinker,
> What the the hell does all these ooo and xxxx mean , and the  pretty lines.
> If you are going to post a chart, at least say something about it.




Dear sval62,

I didn't realise one had to write a commentary on any charts that I (or anyone else who has taken the time out) to kindly post a chart that even a child could understand  As the saying goes a picture speaks a thousand words and I suppose if I did write that much you would complain it was too loooonnnggg. Given that you have only done 30 postings in 3/4 years I think you should have contributed a lot more than that - what is anyone going to learn waiting every 6 weeks to hear what you have to say  

After all no one is forcing you to look at them are they?

Enjoy your weekend.....

PB


----------



## Caveroute (10 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



piggybank said:


> Dear sval62,
> 
> I didn't realise one had to write a commentary on any charts that I (or anyone else who has taken the time out) to kindly post a chart that even a child could understand  As the saying goes a picture speaks a thousand words and I suppose if I did write that much you would complain it was too loooonnnggg. Given that you have only done 30 postings in 3/4 years I think you should have contributed a lot more than that - what is anyone going to learn waiting every 6 weeks to hear what you have to say
> 
> ...




I think they are point and figure charts, the audience of which will be medium to long term stock investors ?

Not really  my cup of tea.

I don't really understand the publishing cycle, other than it's frequently, or maybe infrequently across a broad portfolio, so they appear alot


----------



## tinhat (10 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



sval62 said:


> Geez Oinker,
> What the the hell does all these ooo and xxxx mean , and the  pretty lines.
> If you are going to post a chart, at least say something about it.






coolcup said:


> I agree. Without any commentary they are meaningless to a lot of people, particularly newcomers to the forum who are just getting their heads around technical analysis (like myself). It actually comes across as the opposite of being inclusive and welcoming to new users, in my humble opinion - like there is a minimum level of knowledge required before you will understand these forums.




Just ask politely and someone is bound to help. If we all knew everything there was to know then none of us would bother being here. A substantial thread on point and figure charts is here (all good stuff but page 6 especially may be useful):
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=802

Thanks Piggy for your P&F breakout alerts in the fora. I find them most interesting.


----------



## TikoMike (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



coolcup said:


> I agree. Without any commentary they are meaningless to a lot of people, particularly newcomers to the forum who are just getting their heads around technical analysis (like myself). It actually comes across as the opposite of being inclusive and welcoming to new users, in my humble opinion - like there is a minimum level of knowledge required before you will understand these forums.




I've put him on my ignore list. Unfortunately this doesn't block the home page "Recently Updated Threads" and I still see his name there akin to spam. The charts aren't useful to me, may be to some though but I find it highly annoying.


----------



## piggybank (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

*Hi Tinhat,*

Thank you for your favourable response - it is nice to know that at least one member here appreciates my work putting up charts of stocks that are doing well.



TikoMike said:


> I've put him on my ignore list. Unfortunately this doesn't block the home page "Recently Updated Threads" and I still see his name there akin to spam. The charts aren't useful to me, may be to some though but I find it highly annoying.




Sorry *TikoMike* that I have upset you so much with my boring charts that you cannot read. If I wanted to teach people how to use charts to make money then do you think I should be doing it for free? You aren't forced to look at my posts, so when you see a post with my name attached to it THEN IGNORE IT LIKE OTHERS DO INSTEAD OF WHINGING ABOUT IT - MUST BE A POMMIE -JUST LIKE ME

Have a nice day and put a  on your face.

Regards
PB


----------



## coolcup (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



TikoMike said:


> I've put him on my ignore list. Unfortunately this doesn't block the home page "Recently Updated Threads" and I still see his name there akin to spam. The charts aren't useful to me, may be to some though but I find it highly annoying.




I'm not as fussed in terms of putting him on ignore. I just want to learn as much as possible. In the past when I have asked what his charts means, he generally just ignores the question and moves on. I don't think that is particularly conducive to discussion but then he is not here to teach either which I also understand. Anyway each to their own.

- - - Updated - - -



tinhat said:


> Just ask politely and someone is bound to help. If we all knew everything there was to know then none of us would bother being here. A substantial thread on point and figure charts is here (all good stuff but page 6 especially may be useful):
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=802
> 
> Thanks Piggy for your P&F breakout alerts in the fora. I find them most interesting.




I have asked in the past and he has ignored the question. If I don't know that there is a chart called a point and figure chart as you mention, then how can I search for it? I am just trying to learn as much as possible and given piggybank posts very regularly I thought it was important to understand what the chart is about.


----------



## SuperGlue (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Piggybank

Keep on posting the P&F chart, your chart acts as a filter for my watchlist for any break out potential.
Then confirm with my chart setup.

MBE was a prime example. Like the "Thumbs up" thingo.

Can we have more of the "Thumbs up" when there is a potential break out?

What software do you use?
I for one appreciate your P&F chart, cos' can be fiddly to get the right size X & O for every chart.

A single lesson learnt from any post/thread/forum/seminar is worth its weight in gold. 

Slight off topic.


----------



## piggybank (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



coolcup said:


> I have asked in the past and he has ignored the question. If I don't know that there is a chart called a point and figure chart as you mention, then how can I search for it? I am just trying to learn as much as possible and given piggybank posts very regularly I thought it was important to understand what the chart is about.




Apart from tinhat having kindly informed you that there was an excellent thread done on the excellent site about P&F, you then have a go at me by saying:- *If I don't know that there is a chart called a point and figure chart as you mention, then how can I search for it?*

*Well I just looked on Goggle Australia and I had only typed in ''point &'' when the suggestions came up including "point & finger"*




*I then clicked on it and up came - not surprisingly:-  many sites*




*Well I got up to page 22 (which can be seen in the image below) and gave up going further.*




Btw, I look forward to seeing some of your charts - even if they aren't P&F - with your comments. Just remember it takes some time to do these so hopefully you won't have the time to go out and complain about other members here or in society 

PB


----------



## coolcup (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



piggybank said:


> Apart from tinhat having kindly informed you that there was an excellent thread done on the excellent site about P&F, you then have a go at me by saying:- *If I don't know that there is a chart called a point and figure chart as you mention, then how can I search for it?*
> 
> *Well I just looked on Goggle Australia and I had only typed in ''point &'' when the suggestions came up including "point & finger"*
> 
> ...




Hi mate

Thanks for making this personal. 

I'll just make a few comments:

1. You simply post a chart. There is no label on it calling it a point and figure chart. With my limited technical analysis knowledge I have never heard of a point and figure chart before. Therefore, how would I know what to type into google?

2. I'd be careful with accusing me of being stupid. If you knew my academic and professional background I think you'd be eating your words. Not once has anything I have said been a personal attack but you seem intent on going there.

3. Like I have said in my previous posts, I acknowledge that you are not here to teach me. All I was saying is that in the past, I have asked you what your charts mean without any response. That is your prerogative, but I have a right to express a view on the lack of information for a lay user in your posts. I have no doubt the charts take time to prepare and it is good that some other users find them useful. No doubt when my understanding of technical indicators improves I will find them useful as well. I have only looked at trading charts in lines or bars before, so to see your method was quite unique for me. I know understand you are attempting to show breakouts which makes your posts go from 0% understandable to 100% understandable for me.


----------



## robusta (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Now now is it really worth getting upset by someone you dont know and don't care about. Cmon a little perspective and politeness please.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 January 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Folks, I think we can do without all these personal attacks and vitriol. As robusta suggested, a little perspective and politeness please. 

Let's keep this thread constructive, and on topic.


----------



## VSntchr (12 February 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

What a good result.
This business is just so profitable and just when you think growth has slowed...it ticks back up again.

SSS growth looking healthy again and Japan looks to be a great market for them to extend the growth.

...and to think I passed it up at sub $10 because it looked very expensive to me at the time :|


----------



## robusta (12 February 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



VSntchr said:


> What a good result.
> This business is just so profitable and just when you think growth has slowed...it ticks back up again.
> 
> SSS growth looking healthy again and Japan looks to be a great market for them to extend the growth.
> ...




You are not the only one VSntchr, it looked so expensive to me as well. It is so difficult to value future growth but I am trying to make more of a effort in this direction. REA is another one I passed on.


----------



## piggybank (12 February 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Hi,

The "Half Year 2014 Market Presentation" is one of the best I've seen from any company on the ASX.

If you want to read the results you can do so by clicking on this link:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=DMP&E=ASX&N=781835

The market was obviously pleased by it as it closed at $12.95 - up just over 12% on the day.


----------



## McLovin (19 July 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

Amazing these guys have cut the price of a takeaway pizza to $4.95. 

Pizza Hut has now matched them, I'm wondering if this price war is sustainable.


----------



## ROE (19 July 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



McLovin said:


> Amazing these guys have cut the price of a takeaway pizza to $4.95.
> 
> Pizza Hut has now matched them, I'm wondering if this price war is sustainable.




the question is why? they don't need to .... or that fast rolling out of the stores and crazy high PE ratio from the market demand reckless strategy..

Time to bail  ?

Once you set low price trend it could back fire and customers demand cheaper and cheaper stuff
and when price rise due to cost and input material, people may abandon you.

they should use this time to stock up cash and maintain same price when input cost start to rise 
that is a better strategy

How the Mighty fall
Stage 1: Hubris Born of Success  ?


----------



## McLovin (19 July 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



ROE said:


> the question is why? they don't need to .... or that fast rolling out of the stores and crazy high PE ratio from the market demand reckless strategy..





I guess anyone who wants to order pizza already is, so they need to try an convert some of those burger fans.


----------



## Vixs (20 July 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

The pizzas on offer for $4.95 are pretty basic though... in order to get anything more than a hawaiian or a pepperoni you're still paying more. With all of the additional sides and desserts, even before you consider the increased cost of the premium and 'chef's selection' pizzas, it would surprise me if dollar spend per customer was lower today than in the old days of two pizzas, coke and a garlic bread for $19.95!

The menu is vastly expanded, and very few of the options sit at the bottom price bracket.


----------



## VSntchr (12 August 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



McLovin said:


> I guess anyone who wants to order pizza already is, so they need to try an convert some of those burger fans.




LOL!
I do love pizza, but rarely eat it for health reasons - and when I do it certainly isn't dominoes...
But the local BurgerUrge burger joint has a greek lamb burger that has me hooked!


DMP result out today, I am envious of owners that got set at reasonable prices. I've felt like this has been expensive for a long time, yet it is one of the highly priced stocks that is actually delivering lately...

Amazing to think that it can grow revenue by 16% in AUS after being here for such a long time...


----------



## ROE (12 August 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

50% jump in profit
rich picking at small end of town  

come end of month let see what RFG has in store with their pizza chain


----------



## McLovin (12 August 2014)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

I'm still amazed by these guys. Whodathunk you could make this much from pizza?

I know people who would never consider ordering from somewhere that is "fast food" who love Dominos. They've made it cheap and convenient.


----------



## dutchie (11 February 2015)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*

DMP
    $33.000

    UP  $5.770 (21.19%)

Jumped up on open (Half year results announced at 8.26 am).

Big volume. Big gap. Will probably try and close some of it. It has not closed all gaps in the past. 

Everyone loves pizza!


----------



## VSntchr (11 February 2015)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



dutchie said:


> DMP
> $33.000
> 
> UP  $5.770 (21.19%)
> ...




Was a good result and a pretty amazing response for a company this size to jump so high....what an open!


----------



## ROE (11 February 2015)

*Re: DMP - Domino's Pizza*



VSntchr said:


> Was a good result and a pretty amazing response for a company this size to jump so high....what an open!




Unreal business  good for shareholders and management alike 
compounding at its best


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2015)

Possible EW analysis

Yesterdays high may be the completion of W3.
W3 just overshot 2.61% extension.







W4 correction should be closer to 31.88% than 50%
Tomorrow ex-dividend (abt. 25c) should see price fall of that at least. But recent strong report may surprise maximum downside.


----------



## piggybank (23 March 2015)

Poor old Frank had Domino's open up shop next to him a fortnight ago. However he is a local hero having taken on all new comers over the past 15 years and seen them off - although I think he will need deep pockets to survive this time.

​


----------



## peter2 (27 April 2015)

Another chance to buy a break-out in DMP.  This trend doesn't look like stopping yet. I'll admit it's hard for me to buy here after ignoring all the previous opportunities. 

This chart is of the US Domino's Pizza Inc. (DPZ:nyse) and probably explains the recent ASX bullish bars.


----------



## stockGURU (20 June 2015)

The mainstream media are suggesting that Domino's Pizza is overvalued.

http://www.news.com.au/finance/mone...but-for-how-long/story-e6frfmdr-1227406331592

Has DMP risen too far too fast?


----------



## Tightwad (20 June 2015)

It's always traded above any valuations I've seen, probably over the last couple of years i've casually looked at it


----------



## CanOz (21 June 2015)

stockGURU said:


> The mainstream media are suggesting that Domino's Pizza is overvalued.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/finance/mone...but-for-how-long/story-e6frfmdr-1227406331592
> 
> Has DMP risen too far too fast?




Looks like a topping pattern too!


----------



## lemongrass1 (29 June 2015)

The forward P/E is 50+ right now. Does anyone think the price will drop substantially soon, or can it go on like this for a while longer?


----------



## Rainman (29 June 2015)

lemongrass1 said:


> The forward P/E is 50+ right now. Does anyone think the price will drop substantially soon, or can it go on like this for a while longer?




Any stock priced at this level is skating on thin ice.  These stocks defy gravity - until they don't.  One earning's disappointment and you'll see a significant drop.


----------



## VLX (17 July 2015)

*AFR: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology*

If you've been following DMP, you probably know that Domino's Pizza Enterprises has rolled out GPS Driver Tracker across Australia. They have been very bullish about the impact of this innovation.

Well, the Australian Financial Review has just published this article:

"IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology"

http://www.afr.com/business/retail/...e-its-gps-tracking-technology-20150717-giebgi

From the introductory paragraph:

"A small Sydney IT firm has claimed fast food giant Domino's Pizza Enterprises stole the technology used in its GPS tracking system that allows customers to follow the delivery of their pizza from store to door."

Disclaimer: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd, the small Sydney IT firm referenced in the article and am also a director of the company. I do not hold DMP shares.

If you want to learn more about the story, here is Precision Tracking's page with comparison photos of PT's and Domino's solutions

https://deliverycommand.com/thestory/


----------



## notting (17 July 2015)

*Re: AFR: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology*



VLX said:


> Disclaimer: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd,




If you don't have a patent, they can reverse engineer and not much you can do.


----------



## VLX (17 July 2015)

*Re: AFR: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology*



notting said:


> If you don't have a patent, they can reverse engineer and not much you can do.




But we do have a patent, and Domino's know it!


----------



## sptrawler (20 July 2015)

*Re: AFR: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology*



VLX said:


> But we do have a patent, and Domino's know it!




Well if you can prove they are using it, you may get a wad of cash.

Or better still a fee per delivery.


----------



## herzy (20 July 2015)

*Re: AFR: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology*



notting said:


> If you don't have a patent, they can reverse engineer and not much you can do.




If they can reverse engineer it, patent won't help. 

If they copied it directly, patent will help.


----------



## McLovin (11 August 2015)

The SSS continues to amaze me. The stores aren't even that big.


----------



## skc (11 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> The SSS continues to amaze me. The stores aren't even that big.




It's all takeaway though, isn't it?

Who knows what processes they can do in the kitchen and off-site to improve production (which shouldn't be a bottle-neck).

Then it's a case of distribution and marketing which is supposedly their strong suit.

But seriously... who would have guessed that selling pizza online could be so successful?!

Their guidance is a bit weak but I think the market by tomorrow will look past that and be expecting 2 more upgrades through the year.


----------



## McLovin (11 August 2015)

skc said:


> Who knows what processes they can do in the kitchen and off-site to improve production (which shouldn't be a bottle-neck).




True, but they must have made some massive leaps in productivity to support the sss they've had over the last few years. Or maybe they've got people ordering for breakfast? Do they sell a breakfast pizza?



skc said:


> But seriously... who would have guessed that selling pizza online could be so successful?!




Not me! I still can't get my head around it. It's not like the pizzas are cheap, or good. Every reporting season they knock me over.


----------



## tinhat (12 August 2015)

McLovin said:


> Not me! I still can't get my head around it. It's not like the pizzas are cheap, or good. Every reporting season they knock me over.




Convenience. I was renovating a unit with my brother earlier in the year. There was a Dominos four minutes down the road. We were too busy to worry and waste time over lunch. Probably every second day I would order a pizza over the internet using my phone, send my brother down the road to pick it up and we would be eating it 15 minutes later. $10 for a pizza that we shared for lunch. Too easy. So cheap. Nothing fancy but it got the job done (a bit like the renovation). The ultimate convenience food in the modern era. Look at the fat laden crap toppings they sell, and that tells you something about the market and their position. It's fast junk food. Yet, their pizza dough is a better product than Pizza Hut and they are so damned efficient. 

I'm still kicking myself that I have never bought shares in this mob.


----------



## piggybank (19 August 2015)

piggybank said:


> Poor old Frank had Domino's open up shop next to him a fortnight ago. However he is a local hero having taken on all new comers over the past 15 years and seen them off - although I think he will need deep pockets to survive this time.
> 
> View attachment 62076​




Well I suppose it was only going to be a matter of time before Frank decided to call it a day having "Dominos the Dominators" move in a few months ago. Goliath - 1000+ vs.  David - 0 What chance have you got when they are selling large pizzas (with conditions) for just $5...


----------



## skc (15 October 2015)

And just when you thought that DMP's share price is somewhat expensive, it goes up another 20% in 2 days.

To put things in perspective... they made an acquisition for 89 pizza stores in France for EUR 31.5m (+3.5m earn out), or about A$55m. Their market cap in response increased by ~$700m. 

They said the deal would be 4% EPS accretive... which is to say that it's worth ~3cps. That 3cps turns into $8 per share increase in the share price.

Yes, there was also some update around growth plans in Europe. But these sort of magnification is simply astounding.


----------



## VLX (26 January 2016)

*GPS Technology Dispute: Bullying, Hacking, Cyber stalking and Corporate Espionage*

News.com.au published this article last Saturday (22-1-2016):

Domino’s in bitter legal battle with Precision Tracking over GPS technology

From the introductory paragraph:
_
"BULLYING, hacking, cyber stalking and corporate espionage.

It sounds like the beginnings of a crime novel, but it’s actually the claims arising in a long-running and bizarre dispute between Domino’s and a tiny Sydney-based IT company.

Since 2014, Precision Tracking has been engaged in a bitter patent battle with Domino’s, which it accuses of reverse engineering its GPS tracking technology after an aborted partnership.

Precision Tracking develops and licenses a service called Delivery Command, a driver-tracking and store management service used by about 50 businesses, including Crust Pizza and, until recently, Suppertime."_​
For those who have not been following, I have previously posted here about the dispute between Domino's Pizza Enterprises and my company concerning GPS driver tracking technology:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1192&p=876020&viewfull=1#post876020

Here is a link to our story:

Domino's GPS Driver Tracker - who really invented it?

Also, here are a couple of articles in the Australian media last year:

Australian Financial Review: IT firm alleges Domino's Pizza stole its GPS tracking technology

SmartCompany: “Betrayed” small business claims Domino’s stole its slice of technology in latest copycat claims

Disclosure: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd, the Sydney IT firm referenced in the article and am also a director of the company


----------



## skc (26 January 2016)

*Re: GPS Technology Dispute: Bullying, Hacking, Cyber stalking and Corporate Espionage*



VLX said:


> Disclosure: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd, the Sydney IT firm referenced in the article and am also a director of the company




If DMP did indeed infringe upon the patent of your company, then I hope that justice will prevail and they pay the damages and ongoing license fees 

However, it's difficult for the average outsider to form a view on this story.... who's right and what not. So I think your company's attempt to approach DMP shareholders to raise the issue to their management is likely a waste of time. 

The actual financial impact to DMP, whether there'd be a fine or they need to pay ongoing fees, is likely to be immaterial to DMP. Would DMP's reputation as an innovative company take a hit as a result? My guess is that it's somewhat immaterial as well.

Anyhow, thanks for sharing the story and best of luck to a just outcome.


----------



## notting (27 January 2016)

The most loved darling is really starting to look spoilt.

Looks like Euro may have plenty of printing ahead of it which means the Ausi should be much stronger against it so buying French Pizza business at this time really does seem a bit of a stretch.

PE 80!  Give me a break!

SEK the 2nd.


----------



## VLX (27 January 2016)

*Re: GPS Technology Dispute: Bullying, Hacking, Cyber stalking and Corporate Espionage*



skc said:


> If DMP did indeed infringe upon the patent of your company, then I hope that justice will prevail and they pay the damages and ongoing license fees
> 
> However, it's difficult for the average outsider to form a view on this story.... who's right and what not. So I think your company's attempt to approach DMP shareholders to raise the issue to their management is likely a waste of time.
> 
> The actual financial impact to DMP, whether there'd be a fine or they need to pay ongoing fees, is likely to be immaterial to DMP. Would DMP's reputation as an innovative company take a hit as a result? My guess is that it's somewhat immaterial as well.




Here is a link to Precision Tracking's patent application that Domino's is challenging:

2014253558: Vehicular light box and computerised system for monitoring one or more vehicles

Click on 'eDossier' and you will see the history of submissions.

In a nutshell, Domino's is challenging the granting of our patent by claiming that they themselves are the actual inventors of what we invented or alternatively, co-inventors.

We consider Domino's claim of inventorship to be meritless and absurd - the actions of desperate people.

Several Domino's staff have prepared and submitted statutory declarations to support their claims of inventorship, but those declarations have not yet been made public.

Having read these statutory declarations, we have found that they contradict each other in various ways, e.g. they disagree on the locations where key events took place and they disagree over who was present at the in-person meeting where they allegedly disclosed inventive concepts to us.

Naturally, we have pointed out these apparent contradictions of theirs as part of our submissions to the Commissioner of Patents.

As of this date, three rounds of evidence have been submitted to the Commissioner and we are now waiting to be informed of the date of the hearing where the final determination will be made.

If the patent dispute does not go Domino's way and we retain inventorship, we will have the right to recover damages from Domino's for patent infringement.

It is also our understanding that if Domino's chooses not to obtain a license to use our patent, they would need to modify their GPS Driver Tracker to avoid infringing our patent.

In our view, this would require such radical changes, that it would effectively make GPS Driver Tracker inoperable and unfit for its purpose. This could mean Domino's stores having to shut down and dismantle the system altogether.

Even if Domino's is granted co-inventorship, this could also have significant impact:

In that case, it's our understanding that Domino's would be free to continue using the patented technology in corporate-owned stores but would require our consent to license it to their franchisees, which make up the vast majority of Domino's stores.

The financial impact would need to be accurately assessed but I note the following:

The market clearly sees GPS tracking as adding considerable value to Domino's as a company. DMP's market capitalisation increased by about $230 million on the 5th of May 2015, right after they announced the introduction of GPS Driver Tracker.

In Domino's August 2015 media release, CEO Don Meij stressed the importance of GPS tracking technology to Domino's business:



> _"Mr Meij said the new GPS tracking technology will continue to be the linchpin of the ANZ business and drive sales, take operational execution and customer service to a new level, and offer the customer unprecedented engagement in the Quick Service Restaurant (QSR) space."_




I do not feel that Domino's management has been forthcoming to its shareholders about the risk to earnings associated with this patent dispute. In fact, quite the opposite:

I quote from Domino's solicitor letter from 19th May 2015 that refused my request to obtain DMP shareholder contact details. I note that this refusal is contrary to Domino's obligations under Section 173 of the Corporations Act 2001 and is now being investigated by ASIC:



> _
> "We note you are a director of Precision Tracking Pty Ltd ("Precision Tracking") and that Precision Tracking and the Company have had a number of disputes in relation to the services that Precision Tracking has supplied to the Company and are currently in dispute in relation to a patent application and the Domino's Pizza Tracker.
> 
> Having regard to the above, the Company believes that you have requested a copy of the Company's register of members so that you can contact or send material to the Company's shareholders regarding the dispute between Precision Tracking and the Company.
> ...




To all DMP shareholders here - I would love to know if you agree with Domino's opinion.

Share your views here.


----------



## Ves (17 February 2016)

McLovin said:


> The SSS continues to amaze me. The stores aren't even that big.



And another 13%+ this period....   Wow. It's not like they are increasing their prices either? It seems to be all productivity / volume gains...


----------



## notting (17 February 2016)

It's such a great buy before announcements and sell twice as much on them! Very short term!!
Hats off to them regardless having a real crack. Pizza my god!


----------



## McLovin (17 February 2016)

Ves said:


> And another 13%+ this period....   Wow. It's not like they are increasing their prices either? It seems to be all productivity / volume gains...




Considering they attribute the growth partly as the success of Cheaper Every Day, it seems like it is all about stuffing more pizza down people's throats. Don Meij has to be one of the smartest CEO's in the world the way he has managed to take an old, semi-commoditised product, utilise technology and revolutionise the whole business of selling pizza. 

I continue to be amazed by the whole DMP story.


----------



## VSntchr (17 February 2016)

McLovin said:


> Considering they attribute the growth partly as the success of Cheaper Every Day, it seems like it is all about stuffing more pizza down people's throats. Don Meij has to be one of the smartest CEO's in the world the way he has managed to take an old, semi-commoditised product, utilise technology and revolutionise the whole business of selling pizza.
> 
> I continue to be amazed by the whole DMP story.




Agree mate. I was just talking to a friend earlier saying how DMP has got to be in the top 1% of management worldwide. 
5 years ago you could have asked me what I thought about Domino's (Aus segment) and I'd say mature business with probably only the ability to grow SSS at about 2-6% tops. The success of the tech rollouts is just phenomenal...and to complement it, they have done well with cost management along the way...
Oh and not to mention the global expansion. How many Aus companies have pulled successful international forays off?

I am just waiting to see what Japan's SSS do once they start implementing the GPS tracker mid 2016. If it's anything like what we've seen here then the growth story will keep chugging for a while yet. Some of the goals they have set for delivery times, 10-12 mins, are just outrageous. Crazy stuff.

As for the quality of the pizza - the advertising informs me that it is getting better. They do give a bit of chatter on improving ingredients quality and cutting out preservatives over the next few years, so quality is obviously not being ignored. I am yet to try it though...well at least in the last 10 years or so


----------



## kid hustlr (26 February 2016)

http://m.smh.com.au/business/retail...ystyle-video-being-aired-20160226-gn4esy.html

Plot thickens in relation to these gps posts. I'm interested in this now


----------



## VLX (7 March 2016)

kid hustlr said:


> http://m.smh.com.au/business/retail...ystyle-video-being-aired-20160226-gn4esy.html
> 
> Plot thickens in relation to these gps posts. I'm interested in this now




Last Friday, the NSW Supreme Court lifted the injunction that Domino's had obtained to prevent film maker Phoebe Stuart-Carberry from publishing her documentary.

Everyone can now see her documentary at ExposeDominos.com

On Saturday morning, Channel 7's Weekend Sunrise interviewed Phoebe as well as the directors of Precision Tracking (of which I am one). We chatted with host Sally Bowrey about our battle with Domino's.

Disclosure: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd and am also a director of the company. My company is involved in a patent dispute with Domino's over GPS tracking technology. I was one of the people interviewed for this documentary video.


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 March 2016)

It definitely looks like Dominos has stolen your technology, tried to b.s. their way around it and then tried to silence you. Man that is so so wrong.


----------



## skc (7 March 2016)

VLX said:


> Last Friday, the NSW Supreme Court lifted the injunction that Domino's had obtained to prevent film maker Phoebe Stuart-Carberry from publishing her documentary.
> 
> Everyone can now see her documentary at ExposeDominos.com
> 
> ...




Unfortunately it doesn't look like it has generated the media hype that you are hoping for? The youtube link above had only 158 views when I accessed it. Is there another place where it is hosted? The doco was the effort of one person on a shoestring budget and short timeframe, so perhaps it lacked the elements (e.g. background music, deep conspiracy-sounding narrator etc) that would engage the general public. May be the next step is to crowdsource some ideas on how to fight the battle?

From a neutral witness perspective... the doco provided more details on the nature of the dispute, but it doesn't contain anything concrete enough to persuade me one way or another. 

One thing I do believe is that there is probably little reason for a small company like Precision Tracking to take on DMP for fun... so chances are you truely believe (and indeed, may have been) wronged by them. I do wish you a just and proper outcome (whatever that may be).


----------



## McLovin (7 March 2016)

skc said:


> One thing I do believe is that there is probably little reason for a small company like Precision Tracking to take on DMP for fun... so chances are you truely believe (and indeed, may have been) wronged by them. I do wish you a just and proper outcome (whatever that may be).




+1

Maybe try Four Corners to get some exposure. They could also consider approaching someone like IMF for funding.


----------



## sinner (7 March 2016)

skc said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like it has generated the media hype that you are hoping for?




They already got the hype though, articles in news.com.au, AFR, smartcompany, even interview on TV!



> One thing I do believe is that there is probably little reason for a small company like Precision Tracking to take on DMP for fun... so chances are you truely believe (and indeed, may have been) wronged by them. I do wish you a just and proper outcome (whatever that may be).




My  is that the likely story is that Dominos probably acted in bad faith but unlikely they acted illegally. Companies do this stuff to tech contractors all the time - I can recall multiple instances of almost identical scenarios from my personal experience and some very large global companies (much much larger than DMP) have a reputation for doing this - it is a lesson most startups end up having to learn the hard way unfortunately. 

If I was the CEO of this company, I'd take my hard lumps and move the company on ASAP, all of this effort and capital which are very precious in a small company could easily be better spent on more productive endeavours. I have been under a CEO who ended up with this sort of myopic focus and from that experience I doubt much good will come for the employees.


----------



## skc (7 March 2016)

sinner said:


> They already got the hype though, articles in news.com.au, AFR, smartcompany, even interview on TV!




Fair to say that the prospect of the video generated some hype, but the actual video generated no follow through.

TV!? Is that still a mainstream media? :



sinner said:


> My  is that the likely story is that Dominos probably acted in bad faith but unlikely they acted illegally. Companies do this stuff to tech contractors all the time - I can recall multiple instances of almost identical scenarios from my personal experience and some very large global companies (much much larger than DMP) have a reputation for doing this - it is a lesson most startups end up having to learn the hard way unfortunately.
> 
> If I was the CEO of this company, I'd take my hard lumps and move the company on ASAP, all of this effort and capital which are very precious in a small company could easily be better spent on more productive endeavours. I have been under a CEO who ended up with this sort of myopic focus and from that experience I doubt much good will come for the employees.




That's my general feeling and I agree with your suggested path.


----------



## VLX (8 March 2016)

skc said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like it has generated the media hype that you are hoping for? The youtube link above had only 158 views when I accessed it. Is there another place where it is hosted? The doco was the effort of one person on a shoestring budget and short timeframe, so perhaps it lacked the elements (e.g. background music, deep conspiracy-sounding narrator etc) that would engage the general public. May be the next step is to crowdsource some ideas on how to fight the battle?




Last time I checked, it had over 5000 views. I just checked again - apparently, the video was re-uploaded and that one now has about 2000 views, so I can only presume it's gaining traction.



skc said:


> From a neutral witness perspective... the doco provided more details on the nature of the dispute, but it doesn't contain anything concrete enough to persuade me one way or another.




It's a documentary for the general public as opposed to a legal brief for a court of law.



skc said:


> One thing I do believe is that there is probably little reason for a small company like Precision Tracking to take on DMP for fun... so chances are you truely believe (and indeed, may have been) wronged by them. I do wish you a just and proper outcome (whatever that may be).




Thank you for your kind wishes.


----------



## VLX (17 March 2016)

IT News just published this article:

ITNews: Domino's suffers setback in IP fight over GPS Driver Tracker

Here are some highlights from the IT News article:



> 'Domino's Pizza has hit a roadblock in its bitter dispute with IT firm Precision Tracking over the intellectual property in its GPS Driver Tracker technology, after the patent office refused to allow the retailer to grill executives from its former partner.'
> 
> 'However, in a ruling yesterday, the Australian Patent Office refused Domino's request to summon witnesses from Precision Tracking to a patent hearing to be grilled on their application.
> 
> ...




Disclosure: I am the R&D Manager at Precision Tracking Pty. Ltd. and am also a director of the company.


----------



## kid hustlr (21 May 2016)

What a company.

Incredible.

I have no idea how they make money at $8 a pizza but the quality of their chef's best range at that price is very good.

I don't hold - just a happy customer


----------



## McLovin (16 August 2016)

Ves said:


> And another 13%+ this period....   Wow. It's not like they are increasing their prices either? It seems to be all productivity / volume gains...




10.9% group wide, 14.8% in ANZ. Amazing result. They've increased their SSS growth in ANZ over last year.

NPAT up 43.6%.

I still hate the pizzas.


----------



## Ves (16 August 2016)

McLovin said:


> 10.9% group wide, 14.8% in ANZ. Amazing result. They've increased their SSS growth in ANZ over last year.
> 
> NPAT up 43.6%.
> 
> I still hate the pizzas.



It's staggering really.   The technology must be fantastic to squeeze so much productivity out of small pizza shops.  The SSS growth is becoming more rapid rather than slowing down too.

It's been an interesting story watching this all unfold.


----------



## skc (16 August 2016)

McLovin said:


> 10.9% group wide, 14.8% in ANZ. Amazing result. They've increased their SSS growth in ANZ over last year.
> 
> NPAT up 43.6%.
> 
> I still hate the pizzas.




Is it just me or is the FCF ~$20m a bit low for a $6.5B company? Operating cashflow is $128.5m while capex was $132m. The FCF of $20 is pretty from sale proceeds of PP&E.

They spent a lot of capex... I am guessing a lot of that is store conversions of acquired store? I haven't the time to look at how much they spent on other stuff like IT, oven or robots. But while profit growth of 44% is high, it's really <$30m in absolute terms. 

What is the effective life of these capex investments? What does a steady state picture actually look like? I am guessing we won't know for some time as they just upped there store rollout target. 

Also... is there a cap on SSS? How many more ovens/chef can physically fit in a store? 

DMP at current prices can't stop growing... or the share price will half. I hope it doesn't offer the wrong incentive to management as a result.  

Lastly they forgot to mention the penalty rates wage discussion.

I need a bit more time to look thru this... but DMP's been a crowded trade for some time. I wonder if there's something in the results to change that.


----------



## McLovin (16 August 2016)

skc said:


> Is it just me or is the FCF ~$20m a bit low for a $6.5B company? Operating cashflow is $128.5m while capex was $132m. The FCF of $20 is pretty from sale proceeds of PP&E.
> 
> They spent a lot of capex... I am guessing a lot of that is store conversions of acquired store? I haven't the time to look at how much they spent on other stuff like IT, oven or robots. But while profit growth of 44% is high, it's really <$30m in absolute terms.
> 
> What is the effective life of these capex investments? What does a steady state picture actually look like? I am guessing we won't know for some time as they just upped there store rollout target.




I think there was a bit put into Japan. They mentioned somewhere about an accelerated store rollout in Japan. Japan also had falling SSS, which they blamed on the economy. I'm not sure how long the market will accept -ve SSS in any jurisdiction. And there is a lot of expectation baked into the crust about DMP doing what it did in Australia in Europe and Japan. Too much for my liking, but I've been wrong about this stock for years. 



skc said:


> Also... is there a cap on SSS? How many more ovens/chef can physically fit in a store?




I asked the same thing this time last year. It's kind of remarkable to think how much excess capacity is available that they've been able to ratchet up SSS so quickly and consistently. It does explain how they can offer pizza at $4.95. The marginal cost of each pizza must be tiny.





skc said:


> I need a bit more time to look thru this... but DMP's been a crowded trade for some time. I wonder if there's something in the results to change that.




I don't think there's enough in the result for the shorters to really get at it, but it's a huge pinata waiting to get whacked. That investment into the store rollout will need to show results quickly. At ~80x earnings there is zero room to disappoint.


----------



## Ves (16 August 2016)

McLovin said:


> At ~80x earnings there is zero room to disappoint.



Honestly, 80x earnings would probably be pretty steep if they owned the Domino's brand.

But they don't _own it_,  they have exclusive _rights_ from the Master Franchisor (Domino's US). So I think it's incredibly steep,  even if there is only a minor chance of a catastrophic tail-risk event appearing.

I think the agreement for Aus/NZ is up for renewal in 2028  and some of the others are 2031.

What are the assets worth without the Franchise rights?

It's safe to say any long-term success means they'll probably be paying a lot more to renew the license than they did last time.

I'm happy to be wrong on this one.


----------



## kid hustlr (2 September 2016)

Reading the start of this thread is enjoyable.

What a company 2 bucks to 70 in 10 years.

ROE have you still got your initial parcel?


----------



## skc (27 October 2016)

Has anyone else notice that there seems to be a lot of Domino's discount offers of late in their email?


----------



## Klogg (27 October 2016)

skc said:


> Has anyone else notice that there seems to be a lot of Domino's discount offers of late in their email?




Not particularly in my email, but check how many active coupons they have:
https://www.ozbargain.com.au/deals/dominos.com.au

And some of those are really good deals.


----------



## skc (27 October 2016)

Klogg said:


> Not particularly in my email, but check how many active coupons they have:
> https://www.ozbargain.com.au/deals/dominos.com.au
> 
> And some of those are really good deals.




Thanks. I haven't had DMP pizza for some time so may be there's a marketing time trigger or something that sends me deals in bunches....


----------



## rb250660 (1 November 2016)

Saw this little beast in Japan near my apartment the other day. I might give them a try to compare with Australia.


----------



## VLX (3 November 2016)

Hiyas,

The Domino's Annual General Meeting (AGM) is being held next Monday 7th November at 3:00 p.m. (Brisbane time) in Cinema B at the Gallery of Modern Art (GOMA) at Stanley Place, South Bank, Brisbane (from the official announcement).

If you’ve got DMP shares, the AGM will provide an excellent opportunity to hear what Domino's executives have to say and have your questions answered face-to-face.

I’m now a Domino’s shareholder and will be flying up from Sydney to attend the AGM.

If any of you awesome people are coming along, I'll be hanging around for a couple of hours after the AGM and would love to catch up for a beer or other cold drink before I fly back to Sydney.

I'll be wearing my Peter Jackson Morgan Grape Linen jacket (reddish-pink coloured) so you shouldn't have too much trouble finding me 

As I am a party to litigation with Domino's that is now before the Federal Court, I will not be asking any questions or making any statements related to the legal dispute. I politely ask Domino's to respect my shareholder rights and not do anything to prevent me from attending the AGM.

Vlad.

Disclosure: I am the R&D Manager of Precision Tracking and a director of the company. I am one of the parties to the current litigation with Domino's that is now before the Federal Court.


----------



## skc (6 February 2017)

Is it just me or is the bear case for Dominos building? Since the AGM update in Nov generating a bit of price spike, it has been trading very soft on a range of factors:

- Started paying weekend penalty rates. The increase was about $5 per hour for the average worker. If there are 4 workers per store (2 drivers, 2 kitchen) doing 12 hours on a Sunday, that's' an additional cost of $5 x 12 x 52 x 4 = $12.5k per store in extra labour costs. With 700 stores in Australia that's an extra $9m in cost, or ~6% of the $139 NPBT last year.

- Started Sunday surcharge of 10%. DMP said they have tested this with customers in selected market. But it's really hard to see this not impacting demand. 

- The last announcement by DMP claimed that "DMP has seen no evidence to support link between share price and introduction of Sunday surcharge)". Of course there isn't! Unless you do a survey of the sellers and ask if they sold due to the surcharge, how can you come up with evidence linking to the share price. What isn't said was that DMP hasn't seen a link between Sunday surcharge *and sales*. The fact that this was not mentioned could be telling - it would have arrested the share price fall nice and quick.

- Being investigated for wage underpayment (following footstpes of 7-Eleven, Caltax, Bakers Delight etc) - fresh news this morning from AFR.

- No real new technology innovation - gimmicks like zero-click and drone deliveries are unlikely to move the dial in sales.

- Japan and Europe unlikely to outperform - Japan's been poor for some time, and Europe's only just going through a big integration / rebranding, plus currency impact would have eaten away most growth.

The share price has retreated from a high of $80, but I'd guarantee you that it is not priced in should DMP disappoints the market. The Dec half shouldn't be much surprise but the market will pour over any change in the outlook.


----------



## Triathlete (6 February 2017)

skc said:


> *Is it just me or is the bear case for Dominos building*? Since the AGM update in Nov generating a bit of price spike, it has been trading very soft on a range of factors:
> 
> - Started paying weekend penalty rates. The increase was about $5 per hour for the average worker. If there are 4 workers per store (2 drivers, 2 kitchen) doing 12 hours on a Sunday, that's' an additional cost of $5 x 12 x 52 x 4 = $12.5k per store in extra labour costs. With 700 stores in Australia that's an extra $9m in cost, or ~6% of the $139 NPBT last year.
> 
> ...




I think you could be right...just had a quick look at the technical's and price really needs to hold this $58 level if it breaks down here we could see it in free fall.

FA from Lincoln Stock doctor currently has the stock at $69.46
and a Consensus target at $75 so plenty of value by their assessment.

I would be waiting for the interim result on the 15/02/2017 and see what happens.


----------



## Boggo (6 February 2017)

Triathlete said:


> I think you could be right...just had a quick look at the technical's and *price really needs to hold this $58 level if it breaks down here we could see it in free fall.*
> 
> FA from Lincoln Stock doctor currently has the stock at $69.46
> and a Consensus target at $75 so plenty of value by their assessment.
> ...




Around the $55 to $56 area on the weekly imo.

(Weekly chart, click to expand)


----------



## Triathlete (6 February 2017)

Boggo said:


> Around the $55 to $56 area on the weekly imo.
> 
> (Weekly chart, click to expand)
> View attachment 69862




 You may be right also going by your chart...I was using the *monthly chart* and using a few ranges and just came out with my strongest levels at $58 followed by $52.


 The $55 to $56 area is also a support area just in my opinion the other two are stronger based on the longer time frame....I guess we will have to wait and see.....


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 February 2017)

Right on que. 

http://www.theage.com.au/interactive/2017/the-dominos-effect/

Don't think this will help. What a rubbish company in all ways!!


----------



## skc (12 February 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> Right on que.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/interactive/2017/the-dominos-effect/
> 
> Don't think this will help. What a rubbish company in all ways!!




Thanks. It feels like every franchiser in the system has got some skeleton in the closet. Interestingly I literally just come to the conclusion yesterday that DMP is a profit machine milking the franchisees. And it also explains why they have such a grand expansion plan. 

DMP will most likely fall a fair bit tomorrow... but it's reporting on Wednesday and I won't be surprised if they announce something positive just to give share price a boost. Nonetheless it feels like the cat is out of the hat and it has a good chance to reverse by the next day, or even by 10:25am for a very bearish signal.

I think the next phase will see hedge funds conduct their own first hand due diligence and then pile in a bit more. Shorts only 5% which is not where hedge funds tend to leave ASX stocks if they perceive structural flaws. DMP being well owned by institutions can easily support 12-15% shorts one would think...

I haven't quite picture the end game.. may be the rising labour cost tips the balance so the franchisees reach the point of no return... or may be their European expansion plans get exposed by more effective regulators there? 

OR perhaps everything is awesome and it's just a few disgruntle ex-franchisees feeling dirty? Morgan Stanly (I think) just made a $100 per share prediction on DMP...


----------



## Knobby22 (13 February 2017)

The reason for the fall is the Fairfax investigation.
They are underpaying workers like (7-11) as previously noted.
Today there was more news!  

Stores are selling Visas to live in Australia. You pay the operator between $100,000 - $150,000 and they arrange a Visa for you and give you a job making pizzas. You get paid for 40 hours but are expected to work 60, and of course that means the business gets free labour.


----------



## galumay (13 February 2017)

Yes, I think the ramifications will be serious going forward. I dont think its just a few disgruntled ex-franchisees, skc. It has the look of structural and its an integrity issue - just about the worst issue in a business.


----------



## McLovin (14 February 2017)

skc said:


> OR perhaps everything is awesome and it's just a few disgruntle ex-franchisees feeling dirty? Morgan Stanly (I think) just made a $100 per share prediction on DMP...




At $100 it's getting close to the MC of Dominoes Inc. Hard to believe a franchisee can be worth anywhere near as much as the franchisor.


----------



## john5 (15 February 2017)

monkeys are running it


----------



## Triathlete (15 February 2017)

Triathlete said:


> I think you could be right...just had a quick look at the technical's and *price really needs to hold this $58 level if it breaks down here we could see it in free fall.*






Triathlete said:


> You may be right also going by your chart...I was using the *monthly chart* and using a few ranges and *just came out with my strongest levels at $58 followed by $52*.
> 
> 
> The $55 to $56 area is also a support area just in my opinion the other two are stronger based on the longer time frame....*I guess we will have to wait and see*.....




Not a bad estimate straight through the $58 level down to $52.18 and a close of $53.56...

The next question is will it stop here or continue down to $46..???????

Has anyone got any further views from here..??????


----------



## galumay (15 February 2017)

Triathlete said:


> Has anyone got any further views from here..??????




Only the observation that whenever dominoes start falling it tends to lead to a chain reaction! Not sure if that is at all relevant with Dominos, but as an omen its compelling!!


----------



## Klogg (15 February 2017)

skc said:


> Thanks. It feels like every franchiser in the system has got some skeleton in the closet. Interestingly *I literally just come to the conclusion yesterday that DMP is a profit machine milking the franchisees.* And it also explains why they have such a grand expansion plan.




I have a friend who works for the RetailZoo set of franchises (Boost Juice, Cibo, Salsas) and they make a killing on a very small asset base. I can't believe some of the terms the franchisees sign up to... It's scary.
What's more - Salsas is tanking hard, but they just keep the stores open to milk it. The franchisees are bleeding though.

To add to it, Bain just bought out a good chunk of RetailZoo from the founders, so they're boosting EBITDA figures as much as possible in preparation for the float.
If DMP is anything to go by, the valuation would be astronomical.


----------



## skc (15 February 2017)

Klogg said:


> I have a friend who works for the RetailZoo set of franchises (Boost Juice, Cibo, Salsas) and they make a killing on a very small asset base. I can't believe some of the terms the franchisees sign up to... It's scary.




Here's an interesting view by Findthemoat (this guy is sharp).
http://findthemoat.com/2017/02/14/dominos-pizza/

Look at the number coming out of DMP today... the average shop has an EBITDA of ~$140k, although it is unclear what this include/exclude (for example, are training fee included? Or fee external to DMP like utilities). We also know that the average franchise costs ~$560k (based on 3-5 year pay back period). If you assume a 6% business loan on the capital of $560k, the carry cost of the business is $34k. D&A are non-cash but you can bet there will be ongoing refresh of the store's fitout and equipment that demands real cash injection from the franchisee. The press is saying franchisees are asked to pay $18.5k for a think shake machine, $60k for faster ovens, $10k for electronic price boards... so let's call this $30k each year. So the real PBT to the owner operator, on average is $140k-$34k-$30k = $76k. IF he/she worked 3000 hours a year, then it works out to be an hourly rate of $25.33. Arguably there's a chance for more... but it really doesn't sound like the owner operator has a lot of levers to pull to change his operations - with the exception of staff efficiency (and hours paid). 

You would think that your typical franchisee would do some due diligence before signing up... so the recent negative press could see their expansion plans dented somewhat. But it is surprising to see DMP's claim that 87% of new franchises were sold to "internal candidates". I am guessing they are those who ran the more profitable stores.

It also makes you wonder perhaps that's the reason Japan is not doing nearly as good as ANZ. Most stores there are not franchised but company owned. 

DMP has been valued assuming Japan and Europe are going to be performing like ANZ. The evidence is not there yet so a more rational PE multiple on these regions alone could see another 20% lobbed off the current share price.



skc said:


> DMP will most likely fall a fair bit tomorrow... but it's reporting on Wednesday and I won't be surprised if they announce something positive just to give share price a boost. Nonetheless it feels like the cat is out of the hat and it has a good chance to reverse by the next day, or even by 10:25am for a very bearish signal.




As it turns out it opened on the high and dropped through the day for over $10. Given how I've expected this to play out... I didn't trade it nearly well enough.


----------



## Ves (17 February 2017)

McLovin said:


> At $100 it's getting close to the MC of Dominoes Inc. *Hard to believe a franchisee can be worth anywhere near as much as the franchisor*.



What do you think of the tail risk with this whole arrangement?  If you were valuing it how much would you factor it into the arrangement?

For those that do not know Dominoes Australia have exclusive _rights_ from the Master Franchisor (Domino's US).

I think the agreement for Aus/NZ is up for renewal in 2028 and some of the others are 2031.

What are the assets worth without the Franchise rights?

If the local owner of the exclusive rights operates a really successful business isn't it safe to say any long-term success means they'll probably be paying a lot more to renew the license than they the did last time.   And if it's really juicy,  what's stopping the head company from not renewing it and setting up their own asset base in Australia?  All the ground work is done...


----------



## skc (6 March 2017)

skc said:


> I think the next phase will see hedge funds conduct their own first hand due diligence and *then pile in a bit more*. Shorts only 5% which is not where hedge funds tend to leave ASX stocks if they perceive structural flaws. DMP being well owned by institutions can easily support 12-15% shorts one would think...




It's happening... http://www.shortman.com.au/stock?q=DMP


----------



## Boggo (6 March 2017)

Boggo said:


> Around the $55 to $56 area on the weekly imo.






Triathlete said:


> You may be right also going by your chart...I was using the *monthly chart* and using a few ranges and just came out with my strongest levels at $58 followed by $52.
> 
> The $55 to $56 area is also a support area just in my opinion the other two are stronger based on the longer time frame....I guess we will have to wait and see.....




As expected Triathlete, in the zone.
Just my opinion, I would be surprised if this level can support it, my 
Does anyone see potential for a 50% retracement to around $41 ??

(Weekly chart but based on only one day of data - click to expand)


----------



## Triathlete (9 April 2017)

Boggo said:


> As expected Triathlete, in the zone.
> Just my opinion, I would be surprised if this level can support it, my
> Does anyone see potential for a 50% retracement to around $41 ??
> 
> ...




My  I would first need to see a close below $52.30 before a further move down to $48.50 , $46 and then the $41 area.


----------



## notting (7 July 2017)

Big mistake, remember what happened to Michael Jackson as soon as he got into bed with Pepsi!
His nose started falling off his face and then all the I love kiddies stuff started coming out.

Pepsi is for losers


----------



## JTLP (7 July 2017)

notting said:


> Big mistake, remember what happened to Michael Jackson as soon as he got into bed with Pepsi!
> His nose started falling off his face and then all the I love kiddies stuff started coming out.
> 
> Pepsi is for losers




There's an old thing in the QSR world that if a company sells Pepsi over Coke, that business is either tight as a fish' bum, or not making enough money [emoji6]


----------



## notting (26 July 2017)

It's not often that you get a shorting opportunity like what you got this morning......






That is the asx listing for the year.

This is the yanki doodle for the year - note last nights action!!






This is how DMN opened this morning






Red circle --


----------



## skc (26 July 2017)

notting said:


> Red circle --





Very nice. It pays to be well read for the morning.

SVW on open was another similar play with Caterpillar's strong show.


----------



## notting (26 July 2017)

skc said:


> Very nice. It pays to be well read for the morning.




They say. "The early bird catches the worm. '

Yeh but, " The bird that stays up all night gets to eat the whole fricken field."


----------



## Boggo (26 July 2017)

notting said:


> They say. "The early bird catches the worm. '




and the second mouse gets the cheese


----------



## notting (26 July 2017)

Will be a short, short.
If it tanks again on the reporting day in Aus, will probably buy it as it looks to turn


----------



## notting (27 July 2017)

Apparently quite a bit of this has been happening in Europe and the States.


----------



## sptrawler (31 July 2017)

Well I think the pizzas have gone up in price and down in substance, which is understandable, be interesting to see how this one goes.


----------



## skc (15 August 2017)

skc said:


> *DMP at current prices can't stop growing... *or the share price will half. I hope it doesn't offer the wrong incentive to management as a result.
> 
> I need a bit more time to look thru this... but DMP's been a crowded trade for some time. I wonder if there's something in the results to change that.




This post was made about 1 year ago, which happened to be the peak in DMP's share price (~$75). Today DMP dipped below $40 at one stage so the share price has pretty much halved from the peak of $80 right after the FY16 result.

The growth has slowed. ANZ is slowing but still doing pretty good compared to Europe and Japan where there's essentially no SSS growth. ANZ is around 50% of DMP on an EBITDA basis and has SSS guidance of 8%. Europe is ~25% @ SSS 6% forecast (actual FY17 = 3%) and the remaining Japan is also 25% @ 0-2% SSS forecast. So the optimistic view is that Europe and Japan are prime turnaround candidates, while the pessimist can say that Europe and Japan earnings deserve a much lower earnings multiple. 

Next year's forecast EPS is $1.60 so if we give the ANZ earning (~50%) a generous PE of 25x and a more pedestrian PE of 18x for the other 50% we get $35. I really don't know to what extent DMP will be re-rated, my bias is that it won't be be that low in this reporting period, but there's probably not much prospect of a bounce away from $40 in the near term.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 August 2017)

Domino's latest TV ad mentions how they'd received bad feedback from a customer and how much it hurt them to hear that!  What an idiotic ad campaign.  Almost designed to hurt business.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 August 2017)

DMP is a very interesting story both chartwise and from a fundamental view. I well remember the first Domino's to open in N. Queensland. 

At present DMP may be better looking at it's structure, branding, pizza size and cashflow etc. I'm not a fundie nor a large with garlic bread n coke, so I'll not comment on fundamental issues. 

It's chart looks absolutely horrific with many funds exiting over the last few months and it is quite conceivable while the rest of the funds offload to punters or cross sell that it will return to $25 or less. The gap today says cheerio to the heights of recent times at $50 plus. 

If I held it would I sell today at a loss? Definitely, although it may bounce which I once saw a pepperoni do when it was dropped by a very significantly drunk most beautiful lady at our local Dominos.

It rather looks like Napoleon's retreat from Moscow, slow and arduous as opposed to his Supreme assault, with a final rush to the loo at Les Invalides. 

A 3 yr daily chart with RSI.


----------



## skc (15 August 2017)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> It's chart looks absolutely horrific with many funds exiting over the last few months and it is quite conceivable while the rest of the funds offload to punters or cross sell that it will return to $25 or less. The gap today says cheerio to the heights of recent times at $50 plus.




Hyperion Asset Management has been known as the astute investor who got into DMP early. Here's a piece by them which, frankly, is pretty weak.

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/wires/the-initial-reaction-is-rarely-the-right-one

First the Hyperion MD said that he remains a happy long term holder....but then in the same breath he's quoted that "the report was heavy on detail and would take some days to fully digest". Looks like he jumped to the conclusion a bit there?!

It is correct in a sense that the initial reaction is rarely the right one... but not in the way Hyperion is hoping. A bad miss on the report is usually followed by more selling. May be they are just drumming it up so they can exit their position.

I also think that the $300m share buyback is not really helpful. It is not doing it because the shares are undervalued (it's still at 31x historical PE), or that it has a lazy balance sheet. It's purely doing it to prop up the share price. Operating cashflow was only $132m which company's roll out plan will use up $90-95m in capex. Then there's ~$83m dividend to pay out each year. So the company is not exactly swimming in cash - the buyback just reeks of desperation.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> If I held it would I sell today at a loss? Definitely, although it may bounce which I once saw a pepperoni do when it was dropped by a very significantly drunk most beautiful lady at our local Dominos.




Lol. Not the dead-pepperoni bounce!


----------



## Triathlete (15 August 2017)

Boggo said:


> Does anyone see potential for a 50% retracement to around $41 ??



Here is your $41 level...........


----------



## Boggo (15 August 2017)

Triathlete said:


> My  I would first need to see a close below $52.30 before a further move down to $48.50 , $46 and then the $41 area.




You were seeing the same Triathlete, well done


----------



## Wysiwyg (16 August 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well I think the pizzas have gone up in price and down in substance, which is understandable, be interesting to see how this one goes.



The pizza boy at Domino store gave me a hint a few months ago by making the soggiest pizza I have ever bought from them. Didn't think to look at the DMP chart at the time. Doh.


----------



## Miner (16 August 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> The pizza boy at Domino store gave me a hint a few months ago by making the soggiest pizza I have ever bought from them. Didn't think to look at the DMP chart at the time. Doh.



Wysiwyg - please send the pizza boy's details to either to a good major shareholder of DMP or to the board to get a handsome bonus. Who knows, he could be a real astute forecaster next time??

On the same subject, BP Securities has put DMP buy with price forecast $51 from earlier $80. I have seen many brokers tell their real clients to sell while keeping the buy for others to keep tempo running.  Time will tell. I am optimistic however not every thing is bad with DMP and could $50 be a realistic price when market digests the whole story?

DMP needs to enhance the price instead of selling same rubbish at $5 considering market is prepared to pay for good quality stuff and to stop discounted coupons to stabilise cash flow. BTW if you eat the Pizzas sold from Pizza Hut in the USA they are much inferior in taste (Yes I know everyone has a different taste and I often pay $20 for a good quality pizza but I am not a regular type customer)  to what we buy here. In India Domino pizzas on another hand are much better tasted than we eat in Aus.


----------



## VSntchr (16 August 2017)

Regarding the buyback - 
Not only does it reek of desperation, it also coincides with Don Meiji planning to sell shares when the window opens..


----------



## McLovin (16 August 2017)

VSntchr said:


> Regarding the buyback -
> Not only does it reek of desperation, it also coincides with Don Meiji planning to sell shares when the window opens..




Ahh...

The buyback reads very badly. The company is chewing up most of its OCF in expansion, there's not enough left to pay a dividend. The ROIC on those incremental dollars spent to open a new store has to be higher than paying ~23x earnings for the company's own shares.

The lack of traction in Japan and Europe is also pretty worrying. This is supposedly a tech company that sells pizza. If it has a competitive advantage through its use of technology then why isn't being able to rinse the sort of SSS in J/EU that it does in AU. Maybe they just had first mover advantage in Australia (Pizza Hut was a bit of a mess and Eagle Boys was being run into the ground), and no real durable advantage. I see some of the shorters are saying that Ubereats/Menulog/Deliveroo etc are starting to eat into DMP's AU business.

It's still an amazing company, but this might be the start of where they get pulled back to the pack.


----------



## skc (16 August 2017)

McLovin said:


> The lack of traction in Japan and Europe is also pretty worrying. This is supposedly a tech company that sells pizza. If it has a competitive advantage through its use of technology then why isn't being able to rinse the sort of SSS in J/EU that it does in AU. Maybe they just had first mover advantage in Australia (Pizza Hut was a bit of a mess and Eagle Boys was being run into the ground), and no real durable advantage. *I see some of the shorters are saying that Ubereats/Menulog/Deliveroo etc are starting to eat into DMP's AU business.*
> 
> It's still an amazing company, but this might be the start of where they get pulled back to the pack.




I was just going to say the same thing... I haven't actually looked at Ubereats until last night, downloaded the app and yes it will absolutely be a substitute to DMP. DMP's distribution capability was definitely the strongest competitive advantage (pretty sure it's not the taste of the pizza), along with the price. UberEats puts every restaurant on level playing field with DMP in terms of distribution. It's not helped at the same time that DMP is raising the price of their pizza.... trying to make them feel more premium to the customers (I can't see it working).

Here's my fearless prediction ... DMP will see negative ANZ SSS within the next 3 reporting periods. Actually it's not even that fearless - SSS growth was pretty pedestrian as recently as in 2014 IIRC.


----------



## McLovin (16 August 2017)

skc said:


> I was just going to say the same thing... I haven't actually looked at Ubereats until last night, downloaded the app and yes it will absolutely be a substitute to DMP. DMP's distribution capability was definitely the strongest competitive advantage (pretty sure it's not the taste of the pizza), along with the price. UberEats puts every restaurant on level playing field with DMP in terms of distribution. It's not helped at the same time that DMP is raising the price of their pizza.... trying to make them feel more premium to the customers (I can't see it working).
> 
> Here's my fearless prediction ... DMP will see negative ANZ SSS within the next 3 reporting periods. Actually it's not even that fearless - SSS growth was pretty pedestrian as recently as in 2014 IIRC.




What about the franchisees? Those delivery services have set up a wholesale version of the distribution platform that DMP charge their franchisees all that money to access. 

DMP have a pretty good record of knowing what their customers want, but I agree with you to me there is nothing "premium" about Dominos (I have been saying this for years so what do I know!?!) and with pretty much every pizza restaurant now available through a multitude of delivery services it makes me wonder about raising prices now. The other thing I don't get is further segmenting individual store geographies to lower time to delivery. If I order takeaway I'm pretty happy to wait 30-40 minutes. Maybe I'm the outlier, but I don't really see this as that big a selling point, esp versus quality, quantity and price.

I think your prediction is about a 70% chance.


----------



## john5 (16 August 2017)

imo it's a management problem, don meij seems too much like a big kid with too many wild ideas and too many gimmicks


----------



## notting (17 August 2017)

I haven't been able to post I mean boast I mean post for a couple of days due to an issue with my browser.  So Haven't been able to update.
Any way bailed out of the short yesterday and went a little long.  
Did it a bit early so wasn't in the blue on the long till later this arvo.
Now looking to see if it retests 40 and breaks below. 
That would pretty heavy.  I suspect some consolidation here for a while.


McLovin said:


> but I agree with you to me there is nothing "premium" about Dominos



Now there is something premium about Dominos when you compair it to Pizza Hut.  It's like when you go to Coles and you'r comparing dog food compared to Spam for dinner tonight.  
How the hell has Pizza Hut survived all these  years with the utter $h!t they serve up I just don't understand.  Don't get me started on the gerkin and pickles.  Who the f^ck puts pickles in a fricken hamburger.  What is wrong with people?
But now with Deliveroo mania there's definitely more options for the fat pig at his computer all night.


----------



## notting (25 August 2017)

Donal d Jeffrey  Meij 300,000 options to acquire fully paid ordinary shares  in the Company at an exercise price of $22.89 per  share. The tranche has a first exercise date of 1  September 2017 and an expiry date of 28 October  2020.  *Well tuck in Fatso! *

The options (and any resulting shares) are  subject to an escrow period ending on 28 October  2019. 300,000 options to acquire fully paid ordinary shares  in the Company at an exercise price of $40.95 per  share. The tranche has a first exercise date of 1  September 2018 and an expiry date of 28 October  2020 *Nothing like an enormous desert.*


----------



## Miner (25 August 2017)

notting said:


> Donal d Jeffrey  Meij 300,000 options to acquire fully paid ordinary shares  in the Company at an exercise price of $22.89 per  share. The tranche has a first exercise date of 1  September 2017 and an expiry date of 28 October  2020.  *Well tuck in Fatso! *
> 
> The options (and any resulting shares) are  subject to an escrow period ending on 28 October  2019. 300,000 options to acquire fully paid ordinary shares  in the Company at an exercise price of $40.95 per  share. The tranche has a first exercise date of 1  September 2018 and an expiry date of 28 October  2020 *Nothing like an enormous desert.*



I thought he disposed off 300000 shares at $45 each on 18th August whereas he also acquired options to acquire same no of shares @$22.89.
Made a double killing I suppose.


----------



## notting (11 October 2017)

Doing well before reporting season in the US have been long since 45.63
Hasn't filled the gap here but pretty much has in the US with tails up!
Getting out here to see if it takes another shellacking!


----------



## notting (16 October 2017)

Gap filled and looking to turn,  did not go that well after qtr report in US, looking to follow that but not as aggressively as last time. Short


----------



## notting (17 October 2017)

Held it's 61.8 fib retrace in The States but was a weird trading day.  Perhaps being pushed down to fill up. cautious in this breaking bull.


----------



## sptrawler (17 October 2017)

They seem to be doing a lot of "letter box flyers" specials.
I haven't bought one for awhile, the last one was absolute rubbish, which by their standards was unusual.


----------



## notting (19 October 2017)

Got out of the short even though it broke down in US last night.
Looking strong here.  Whatever.....


----------



## notting (20 November 2017)

The unlosable trade.
Buy OZ Sell US.







But wait, there's more -






i donno, buy the oz one cause the US one is showing strength here.
And they are anticipating 20% growth for the next 3 years.  PE should be about 60 then, not just 40.


----------



## pixel (14 February 2018)

Japanese results drag Domino's performance down.
Looks like pizza doesn't really appeal to a civilisation that grew up on sushi.


----------



## notting (19 February 2018)

Bored?

Here's a pair you can dream on all night - Long DMP today Short DPZ Friday night.
Why?


----------



## greggles (20 April 2018)

The Dominos Pizza party is well and truly over. Where will it bottom I wonder?


----------



## Miner (20 April 2018)

greggles said:


> The Dominos Pizza party is well and truly over. Where will it bottom I wonder?
> 
> View attachment 87043



Not that i have been able to call myself smart in decision making. However i noticed DMP was not progressing too much , market reports on under paid, company's ramblings. All expected until my daughter did refuse to eat pizzas from DMP made me to sell out. Which i did with profit and saved few shillings from current market scene.


----------



## john5 (14 August 2018)

don meij is still ceo, has the penny dropped yet shareholders ...


----------



## bigdog (20 February 2019)

Half yearly report issued today


----------



## notting (24 August 2019)

Who'd of thought???!!!
Finally time to get to eat some Pizza
Yes believe it or not this was the ultimate pair trade.
Dominos pizza vs Dominos Pizza. I think it's called a no brainier.






https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/dmp-dominos-pizza-enterprises.1192/page-10#post-973857


----------



## RobL (8 October 2019)

The stock has recently broken short term resistance heading north to the next resistance level at AUD 49.970 on increasing volume. The price set up for a long swing position is looking ok but volume needs to improve. The next resistance level is AUD 51.912.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here https://www.dominos.com.au/

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/TopTens.html you can find some other interesting US stock’s to look at. Australian stocks will be added in the next week or so.


----------



## peter2 (26 August 2021)

greggles said:


> The Dominos Pizza party is well and truly over. Where will it bottom I wonder?




@greggles  wasn't the only one with doubts about the growth of Domino's pizza. I've never bought it. Every time this appeared in my scans I've tossed it aside. After finding a bottom in 2019 at $35, price is near $150 in two years. Unbelievable.


----------



## peter2 (4 November 2021)

*DMP* dumped on concerns of no growth in Japan and rising food costs. 

Is this the beginning of another end in the trend for *DMP*?


----------



## Miner (5 November 2021)

peter2 said:


> *DMP* dumped on concerns of no growth in Japan and rising food costs.
> 
> Is this the beginning of another end in the trend for *DMP*?



check the oven to see what quality of pizzas are being baked. Interesting comment came from the CEO on a report published much after market closed - underlined strength and continuous opening of pizza stores . Poor franchises  - I do not have enough tissue paper for them at this point.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 June 2022)

*David Thornton*: Hello and welcome to _Buy Hold Sell_. I’m your host, David Thornton. It’s been a pretty wild ride for stocks in 2022, but the ASX 200 is holding up pretty well.

Today, we’re going to discuss three of the best performing stocks in the 200, and also two laggards. For that, we’re joined by Anthony Aboud from Perpetual, and Sean Fenton from Sage Capital.

*David Thornton:* Okay. The other laggard, Domino’s. That one, Domino’s has not had a good time of it. It’s lost about two thirds of its value since September. Now sitting at $63. Buy, hold, or sell?

*Anthony Aboud (SELL)*: I still think it’s a sell. I think that the market consistently overestimates these guys. This time last year for FY23, the market had $3 a share in EPS forecast. It’s now going to be just over $2. Our problem is in the short term we think franchisee profitability is going to be tough. They’ve got labour price going up. You got cost of goods sold from going up. And therefore, we think the rollout of stores is going to be tough, so the growth’s not going to be there and still 30 x PE. For us, it’s just not there yet, so we still think it’s a sell.

*David Thornton:* Sean, they’re rolling out stores. Is it a sell for you?

*Sean Fenton (SELL)*: Yeah, I think it is. I’m finding myself agreeing with Anthony a lot today, I don’t know, it’s worrying me a little bit. But yeah, it was a bit of a COVID-19 beneficiary. It’s fallen a long way, but got ridiculously expensive. And what I’m just uncertain about is, as we open up normalisation, what happens to that pizza demand? They did really well in Japan, but it’s been a struggle longer term. How much of that does that turn around? And you’ve got cost pressure inflation there. Don’t forget they’ve got a delivery model. Drivers, labour, petrol, pizza, wheat, cheese, dairy, pepperoni, it’s all going up. Yeah, a bit of margin pressure and a fair bit of uncertainty. It’s just not cheap enough to get excited about.


----------



## Miner (10 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *David Thornton*: Hello and welcome to _Buy Hold Sell_. I’m your host, David Thornton. It’s been a pretty wild ride for stocks in 2022, but the ASX 200 is holding up pretty well.
> 
> Today, we’re going to discuss three of the best performing stocks in the 200, and also two laggards. For that, we’re joined by Anthony Aboud from Perpetual, and Sean Fenton from Sage Capital.
> 
> ...



For a change, I agree with SELL DMP recommendations.
First of all health consciousness is pushing people to buy quality pizzas than DMP.
Unless there is a deal coupon DMP prices are almost near by of general good pizzas.
Not a great pizza fan, but whenever I buy in Perth always went for $25 a piece pizza made by local pizza shops than franchis domino pizzas. 
Look at the crowd of people in even those pizza shops compared to young operators ( probably half the labour rate or so) in Domino shops. They are like Robots to take and execute orders. Then what you get, what you paid for.
Finally people are having higher purchasing powers than they were probably 2 years back. So a bit of indulgence in going for quality pizzas than Domino's.
Hope it will turn around. Buy the capex on multiple outlets will have competition within Domino shops keeping good pizzas are more welcomed.
DNH


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 June 2022)

I can't say franchise food is my thing. The economies of process tend to produce a low quality product. And the constant advertising, gimmicks etc!!

Our local place does authentic pizza, but it's not cheap. Buy mid week and he'll brown the top for 10 seconds but Fri/Sat he's too busy. The signature _Pear, blue vein cheese, Prosciutto San Daniele, parmesan, rocket _was $24 pre-Covid crept up to $25, just recently to 28, and now suddenly $32.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2022)

“Domino’s has seen some softening in delivery and an increase in carry-out, due to value-focused customers’ choices and an increase in more normalised pre-COVID occasions, including carry-out meals ordered during lunch times or after work in the CBD” 
_Market Statement, Domino's Pizza Enterprises Ltd_


----------



## noirua (30 November 2022)

Live Chart LT: Https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^DMP&p=8&t=1
Live Chart ST: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^DMP&p=4&t=1
Live Daily Chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^DMP&p=0&t=1


Dominos Pizza Enterprises Limited
Completion of Acquisition of Domino's Malaysia & Singapore


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20221130/pdf/45j9dqn0bwvd0s.pdf


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2023)

One of my picks for the 2023 full year competition.

My reasoning is simply that as economic conditions become somewhat tighter, I'm expecting consumers to shift preferences to cheaper options and that's exactly what DMP offers. It's product is price competitive with direct competitors, and is cheap versus most alternatives.

That plus the share price is somewhat beaten up at present.


----------



## Bill M (2 January 2023)

Smurf1976 said:


> One of my picks for the 2023 full year competition.
> 
> My reasoning is simply that as economic conditions become somewhat tighter, I'm expecting consumers to shift preferences to cheaper options and that's exactly what DMP offers. It's product is price competitive with direct competitors, and is cheap versus most alternatives.
> 
> That plus the share price is somewhat beaten up at present.



As an end user like me who has been using them constantly for 20 years or so I've got a few laymen's words to say. If DMP hasn't failed after all these years with all the crashes/wars/pandemics then I think there is very little chance of any collapse in the future. They could have come across as a "race to the bottom" company with their prices in the past but this has changed now. They have moved their prices up from around $14 a traditional pizza to around $17 in the last 12 Months. They have also cut back a lot of buy one get free type of offers too. I can tell as a consumer that they have factored in all the price increases for their ingredients and I feel  as though they are protecting their business. They still offer a reasonable product and I still use them and hope they will be a profitable company for shareholders, good luck mate.


----------

